# Dog booties for winter walks?



## Dogdreamer (Sep 15, 2013)

This is a little premature but with my last dog I found when we went for walks in the winter her paws would sometimes bleed from the ice. Yay Canadian winters... it was easy enough to carry a terrier home when that happened but I fear for a full grown shepherd hurting her paws!

Does anyone use boots? I'm not really sure how I feel about dog clothing but I know exactly how I feel about bleeding paws...

Does this happen to anyone else? 

(forgive me if this is a little random, I'm thinking through every aspect of my future pup)


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

This is not random. I was going to ask the same thing. I was told dogs here bleed from the salt they use on the snow. 

As much as I don't like the idea I will be buying something. Just don't know what. Waiting for replies on your thread))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Boots are good, another thing that you can look into if you're interested is a paw wax like Mushers Secret which creates a barrier between the paw and the snow and ice. 

Mushers Secret-all season paw protection for your dog


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Mushers Secret works great. We don't do a ton of sidewalk walking so I'm not too concerned about road salt, but it keeps ice from forming between their toes and is a nice barrier against icy snow. I use it in the summer too if we're doing a lot of walking on asphalt.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've never had any issues from the cold and ice causing bleeding with my guys. And it can get pretty darn cold up here. 

I do live in the boonies, so rarely are the roads salted here - usually just sanded or graveled. When we do walk in town, the few odd times that they are walking on salted sidewalks does not seem to have bothered them. 

I'd say wait to see how your GSD's feet do in the winter - I think if you start using booties prematurely, her feet may never toughen up to deal with the conditions on her own.

Though I didn't know that the Musher's Secret prevents ice balls between the toes? I should try it on Keeta - her longish hair is just an ice and snow ball magnet!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Castlemaid said:


> I've never had any issues from the cold and ice causing bleeding with my guys. And it can get pretty darn cold up here.
> 
> I do live in the boonies, so rarely are the roads salted here - usually just sanded or graveled. When we do walk in town, the few odd times that they are walking on salted sidewalks does not seem to have bothered them.
> 
> ...


Like above I would worry about the foot leather staying soft and not toughening up. I have never had an issue with bleeding pads.
When I had my huskies and sled them, I used booties only if the snow had a hard later of ice on top. My dog runs had gravel to keep their feet tight and foot leather tough.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm in the suburbs outside of Toronto so ice balls and cracked paws are a concern. I second the recommendation for Musher's Secret for both. I have used a different brand, Invisible Boot, available at Global Pet Foods and probably Pet Valu with good success. Any product left on the feet after the walk can be towelled off before puppy comes in. My coatie boy has major hair between his pads so I minimize iceballs by keeping the hair trimmed flat on his soles and by scissoring the floofies between his pads that show on the upper side of his paws.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

This is excellent info! I live in Quebec which is notorious for ice storms so I knew I would have to get something for Thor come winter time. Though of all the people who suggested Mushers secret, would you recommend that over boots? Or are both good?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I heard about the wax. Does it really work?
For me wait and see is not an option. My friend who had her dog last winter (I didn't) and goes to the same places I go said her dog at some point couldn't walk, he feel on the side and cried and his paws were bleeding. 

I'm not waiting but i'd like to avoid using the shoes. I wouldn't be able to walk without laughing at him)))))))

But I will if I have to. 

Did anyone use the wax for salt and the chemicals they use for snow? Does it really work?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

II don't use either and So far have had no issues with any of my dogs. I do clean their feet after walks in the winter just to remove any salt. I live in a snow belt area so winter walks guarantee his feet see salt and sand.
Gus already has thick, tough foot leather so I don't anticipate issues. Must be the walking and hiking on tough terrain that keeps his feet tough and problem free.
For those not so lucky, I have heard the mushers secret works well.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't see how hiking will help with protecting from chemicals but OK. Toughen them up all you want it's still flesh. Besides salt they also use some chemical silicone looking things. 

As I was told all dogs around here have problems in the winter. I will see if that's true. 
As far as I heard, wax things don't work here either. Again, I will see for myself. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

lalachka said:


> I can't see how hiking will help with protecting from chemicals but OK. Toughen them up all you want it's still flesh. Besides salt they also use some chemical silicone looking things.
> 
> As I was told all dogs around here have problems in the winter. I will see if that's true.
> As far as I heard, wax things don't work here either. Again, I will see for myself.
> ...


Ok.....


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy wears boot because A) She's a princess and won't even walk through small puddles so walking through snow is beneath her B) While she has hair rather than fur I swear she attracts every speck of dust onto her leg hair, she gets disgustingly dirty in seconds and the snow clumps on her leg hair and in between her toes. Neither is fun for her or me in the clean-up afterwards. So she wears high boots that go up to her elbow with suspenders (yes suspenders) holding them up.

Delgado has very tough pads; I keep an eye on them on walks in the ice and snow and wipe them off when we're home. He hasn't needed any boots or wax so far, but if I felt it was warranted I would do either. 

It's not like either hurt the dog and if it helps, why not.

I bought the wax last winter but haven't used it yet but I've heard good things about it.


----------



## Dogdreamer (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm still giggling. I LOVE your dog. That's so awesome, love when dogs have distinct personalities! (new to the boards, in reply to Shade and her pooch Jazzy!)


----------



## Dogdreamer (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies, I'm well, not gladd this is an issue for other dogs, but its nice that it wasn't just my pup. My heart broke when her paw was hurt.

I'm really intrigued with the wax idea! I think I might try both. Maybe I'll get the puppy used to boots but only wear them for walks when/if the ice becomes an issue.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Shade said:


> Jazzy wears boot because A) She's a princess and won't even walk through small puddles so walking through snow is beneath her B) While she has hair rather than fur I swear she attracts every speck of dust onto her leg hair, she gets disgustingly dirty in seconds and the snow clumps on her leg hair and in between her toes. Neither is fun for her or me in the clean-up afterwards. So she wears high boots that go up to her elbow with suspenders (yes suspenders) holding them up.


This made me smile!  she sounds like quite the diva!

I'm not sure whether I'll give boots or the wax a try first. I'm imagining trying to get Thor used to wearing boots and him trying to chew them off in the beginning, should be interesting!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy is the ultimate diva  She's a dog who thinks she is human, that's for sure and I am her protector, chauffer, maid, and personal chef to name a few of my duties. The moment she is unhappy she lets me know, though she isn't half as spoiled as she would like to be 

Delgado is the complete opposite, he's a rough and tumble boy ready for anything


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

We get a ton of snow here too and my gsds have never had a problem with bleeding pads. We do a lot of sidewalk walking and we live in town so salt is a concern to me but they are fine until we get to parking lots or on the downtown main streets. For my gsds I will carry these little rubber disposable booties called PAWZ in my pocket and if we hit a bad area I put them on the dogs. They look like little balloons but they do the trick. I rarely have to use them though. 
I have a border collie x and an American pit bull terrier that religiously wear boots if we are out for a walk. They are much happier and will walk much farther if they have their booties on


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I used this spray Paw Pro Dog/Cat Paw Cleaner - Making Winter Bareable to help with ice forming in between paws, and snowballs on the fur. It worked very well.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

This was my concern when my pup was younger as well. I live in the heart of the city, and used to live in downtown Kingston when Puppy was even younger. Road salt covered our sidewalks and turned everything white.

What I did:

1. Try to keep her on the snow bank/tree lawn if there is a large splattering of salt on the sidewalk
2. Wipe her paws after every walk with either water or a baby wipe so that salt doesn't stay on and marinate her paws
3. Moisturize with coconut oil every once in a blue moon when I remmeber.

I noticed that if we walked right on a thick layer of salt, sometimes it does bother her. But we walk outside every day, and for the most part she is okay.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I live in the city and it is a concern for me as well.

I however use "Invisible Boot" which is a waxy substance you rub on your dogs feet. Make sure to clean the feet after your walk otherwise your house will have paw prints that are hard to get off all over the place!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Btw, I also asked this question when I first got my puppy. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...6-4-month-old-puppy-winter-paw-questions.html

Here's a thread. Ignore the first page about sizing dog boots, second page on has great recommendations on products, boot types, etc.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Oooooo excellent! We have yet to encounter our first winter with Thor, but it's going to be coming soon so I just wanted to make sure we were well prepared! I had a Dalmatian growing up, and I still remember him walking on three paws and rotating the elevated one if he didn't have boots on in the winter back in Ontario. Thor is also my first pup, and the first dog I've owned in about 7 years, so it's been a while. I'm still debating between the wax or the boots, though I think my hubby is leaning more towards the boots because knowing me I'll forget to wipe the wax off his feet after a walk, and it will end up all over my house. (He knows me well )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The spray I have posted is not wax, it gets absorbed and leaves no residue after the walk.


----------

